# Lump on rear leg



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

Just found a lump on Lola's rear leg (size of a quarter approx). It's quite visible (meaning you see it stick out) when she walks...the lump seems to be situated at the end of a rear bone? I'm not sure that makes sense.

I took a few pics - we have a vet appt tomorrow night. Hope it's nothing serious! 

Leg with lump!









the other leg without a lump although there is something there too - bone?









the lump!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, I hope this isn't serious! Keep us updated after you get in to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope it's nothing serious too! I would make sure that they aspirate it and look at the cells. 

Let us know what happens!


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

Vet diagnosis: an Hygroma! Will need to keep an eye on it in case it becomes larger and if so, it will need to be removed by a specialist.

Probably got it from injury/trauma (jumping off rocks into lake this past Summer!).

I am relieved and hope it will be OK.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oooh, just saw this - so glad Lola is okay!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh good! Does that mean the vet did a needle biopsy?


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

no, no needle biopsy done. I am to keep a watch on it and if it changes or doesn't get better - we are to return in a month. 

In the meantime, I was told to ice it. The lump already seems to be getting smaller. We shall see and will keep you posted.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, I was just concerned about maybe a mast cell tumor. There's a pic of on on the lower leg in the Health sticky.

I'm glad it's looking better.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Hers's the link to the thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1192309&page=1#Post1192309

Indy's MCT looked very different, it was just a solid lump under the skin, so they can be variable.


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

update - her lump has become a little smaller. i have purchased a hock sock to relieve the pressure on it.


----------

